# Humidificador ultrasonico



## RolandoDMT (Ago 12, 2010)

Hola a todos!

Tengo un proyecto entre manos y lo que necesito es construir un humidificador a base de ultrasonido, investigando he encontrado que son circuitos que usan como actuador un piezo eléctrico a 1,7 MHz de frecuencia, a esta frecuencia el agua se pulveriza y sale como vapor aunque no estoy seguro si se debe impulsar con un ventilador o si por si misma asciende, entonces para el diseño de este circuito he considerado las siguientes etapas:

Diseño de un oscilador con pre-amplificación: En esta etapa se genera una onda alterna de aprox. 1,7 MHz y se amplifica un poco la señal.

Amplificación de señal: en esta etapa se debería amplificar la señal para tener unos 5o Vpp (pico-pico).

Actuador: En esta parte va el piezo electrico conectado a la salida del amplificador por el cual se pasa una señal de voltaje a 1,7MHz consiguiendo pulverizar el agua.

Mis dudas son sobre cada parte de este diseño, porfavor si me pudieran dar recomendaciones acerca de que usar o como hacerlo, páginas web donde encuentre información que me sirva para este proyecto, si han tenidoexperiencia con esto acepto sugerencias, que tipo de señal es la que se debe generar, también de donde podría conseguir piezo eléctricos adecuados para esto y componentes para mi humidificador.

Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 12, 2010)

¿Como cuanta agua/hora tenés que evaporar?

Saludos !


----------



## RolandoDMT (Ago 12, 2010)

No mas de medio litro o menos, la idea es empezar con los minimos la menor cantidad de agua q se pueda


----------



## OGT2000 (Ago 16, 2010)

tengo yo ahora mismo el mismo problema que tu, pero yo no puedo evaporar... pero todo lo demas lo tengo resuelto.
A tu pregunta, si, tienes que impulsarla, no tiene presion para salir y pesa, vamos, que no sube mucho... yo temgo un pequeño flotador que esta siempre al ras de agua, con un piezo de ceramicadentro, esto metido en un tuperware y con 2 ventiladores de 4x4 metiendo aire por la tapa y saliendo ya humedo por 2 tubos tambien en la tapa y reconducidos a un mini invernadero, si necesitas fotos, te pongo alguna del invento y el humidificador es este  http://www.alchimiaweb.com/humidificador-mist-maker-ultrasonico-product-663.php  . ahora, mi problema es que el piezo del flotado, lo rompi por accidente y necesito sustituirlo, mi duda es si necesito un piezoelectrico de ceramica o puede ser uno normal que me encuentre en un telefono?

Gracias y espero que nos podamos ayudar.


----------



## RolandoDMT (Ago 16, 2010)

Hola!

Me alegra saber que tienes un proyecto parecido que funciona, supongo que me podrás ayudar, te cuento yo importé un humidificador de ultrasonido de USA, produce un buen vapor (aunq no es realmente vapor) y tiene un ventilador que impulsa las partículas, lo que justamente buscaba es copiar un ciruito así para poder manejarlo a mi antojo, quería preguntarte q señal le llega a tu piezo eléctrico?, y si es una onda de alta frecuencia como creo que es, como la produces? si la sacas de un generador de onda me imagino que es más sencillo pero yo necesito hacer una, el HUMIDIFICADOR ULTRASONICO que importé usa un BU406, transistor supongo que como amplificador de potencia, todo lo demás sería el circuito oscilador me imagino, porfavor si me podrías decir la frecuencia y amplitd de la señal que le envías al piezo eléctrico y como la generas. Muchas gracias.

Rolando

Sobre el piezo eléctrico aun no he hecho las pruebas las haré en esta semana para ver si funciona con el que me he comprado.


----------



## OGT2000 (Ago 16, 2010)

rolando, no se si te vale pero creo q al piezo le llegan entre 1.7 y 2.4 mhz con 5vpp, pero yo no he fabricado el humidificador, lo he comprado hecho, por 30€ no me molesto y mas si hay agua de por medio pq suele complicar mucho las cosas, miralo, no lo compre aqui pero es este mismo http://www.alchimiaweb.com/humidific...roduct-663.php y mira esto tambien y lee los comentarios





He desmontado el cicuito de mi humidificador y usa un BU406, como el tuyo, con un transfo de 24vdc.
no se q mas puedo hacer por ti pq no tengo oscilo para profundizar mas, pero el tema del piezo me interesa bastante, sobre todo si es especial pq tenga q ser todo de ceramica o uno de acero vale y se q es entero de ceramica pq lo he partido por la mitad sin querer y no se ha doblado ni un poco, se ha partido por la mitad el piezo.

Si te enteras de valores de resistencia, diametros, caracteristicas o lo que sea de los piezos, cuentamelo aunque yo mañana o pasado me pasaré por una tienda de electronica y compraré unos cuantos distintos y probare, miraré si tienen tx de ultrasonidos, quizas esos funcionen ...

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## RolandoDMT (Ago 16, 2010)

Hola!

Muchas gracias denuevo el video ha sido de lo mejor, te cuento que estoy haciendo un trabajo y una parte del mismo es implementar un humidificador ultrasonico, como bien he estado investigando se que necesito un piezo electrico que tnga una frecuencia de resonancia de 1.7MHz aproximadamente, he comprado algunos cerámicos para probar su respuesta en frecuencia y poder determinar cual es la frec. de resonancia si al menos tengo algo de ganancia para 1.7Mhz entonces podría usarlo para implementar el circuito oscilador. Sobre el video solo tengo una pregunta, el piezo electrico no esta sumergido en el agua verdad??? o si?, muchas gracias por la ayuda, como te dije estaré implementado y probando toda esta semana, para ver resultados, te mantendré al tanto si pasa algo interesante!

Rolando


----------



## jdhios (Oct 21, 2010)

Hola gente, me pueden recomendar algun lugar en Argentina donde comprar el piezo ceramico ?? Gracias


----------

